# pictures, finally!



## sentrette (Dec 25, 2013)

here it is, the heavily requested picture of my lovely girls! Athena is the champagne colored one in the back, Rhiannon is the dark brown one in the front c: (also, the picture may show up sideways, and if it does, I apologize, I'm uploading it from my phone)


----------



## Peach&Daisy (Dec 21, 2013)

So cute! Love their hammock!! ^__^<3


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Cute! My cousins name is Rhiannon (my aunt was really into Fleetwood Mac) haha, pretty unusual dont often see it!!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Rhiannon's coat is so pretty. Would you call that an agouti or just dark brown? I don't know but that's my favorite color of rat... Just like my Eddie but he's lighter.


----------



## rattiblue1 (Dec 25, 2013)

aww! I love their little house


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

The pineapple hammock is great.  Where did you get it?


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Cute! Love the hammock. Two of my current boys are dark brown/agouti berkshires. I love them.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I was LMAO at the hammock. Too funny looking with them sitting inside.


----------

